# Orient Aviator watch



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

Just got mine today. I am impressed with the ample size and how solid it feels. The only complaint is the hollow end links but for the price I can live with it. Well done Orient!










I really like the black hands. I think I will get the black face next.


----------



## kew (Jan 22, 2007)

Great choice. Looks terrific!. I can see that one looking good on a strap or rubber too.


----------



## sean373 (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice, I bet that will draw some attention at night. New orient packaging too ?


----------



## 818Guy (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice.

Watch looks bigger than I thought.

What is your wrist size? Thx.


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

818Guy said:


> Nice.
> 
> Watch looks bigger than I thought.
> 
> What is your wrist size? Thx.


7.25"

I changed it to a leather strap. I like it better on a strap.


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

Here it is on a strap.


----------



## X.R. (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, so nice, I want two, black and white, but can't find them anywhere except the OrientwatchUSA. o|o|o|


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty sharp looking and good wrist presence~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## ruzmidah (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi...

I just got this piece but i have no idea on how to set the DAY.

Can someone pls help me on this?

Many thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

X.R. said:


> Wow, so nice, I want two, black and white, but can't find them anywhere except the OrientwatchUSA. o|o|o|


If you're subscribed to their newsletter, you got a nice code last night to buy one quite economically (49% off). You ARE subscribed, ain't'cha? :roll:


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

ruzmidah said:


> Hi...
> 
> I just got this piece but i have no idea on how to set the DAY.
> 
> ...


 I don't know about this one, but with one of my Orient's you pull the crown to the first position. Turned one way sets the day, turned the other way sets the date. Confused the heck out of me the first time.


----------



## Mattthefish (Feb 28, 2006)

I like it!!!


----------



## kraeken (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice! I just ordered one of these with the coupon code. What size is the strap?


----------



## Coolie_ND (Dec 7, 2009)

Tzimisces said:


> I don't know about this one, but with one of my Orient's you pull the crown to the first position. Turned one way sets the day, turned the other way sets the date. Confused the heck out of me the first time.


Nope, TZ, not here. Ruz woulda figured that out, he's owned enough Seiko's/Citizen's. Not as many as me though.... ;-)

Apparently you're supposed to see-saw between 9 & 3 across midnight to set it. See here: http://www.orientalwatchsite.com/fo...7a001b-arrived/page__view__findpost__p__22676. A bit surprising, and somewhat of a downer for my view of the watch. Yes, I want a Poseidon, but it's just too wicked, I forgive it the no-quick-day-set flaw. ;-)


----------



## ruzmidah (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeap. Thanks to Crowe from the orient forums, managed to learn abt how to set the day... 

Imo, the lack of a quickset is a fatal flaw in an what-would-be a "mako-killer". 
The designers should have just done away with the day window...


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

It's funny how quickly we become accustomed to the instant gratification of the quickset feature for the day/date :-d I won't take a russian watch as a gift even cuz of the non quickset!
still pretty easy to forgive given the extra points for style and design!


----------



## trman (Jan 10, 2010)

Like it!

Does the bezel rotate like a dive watch?


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

kraeken said:


> Nice! I just ordered one of these with the coupon code. What size is the strap?


22mm


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

trman said:


> Like it!
> 
> Does the bezel rotate like a dive watch?


Yes. It's unidirectional.


----------



## kraeken (Dec 26, 2008)

andriver said:


> 22mm


Excellent, thanks! Its supposed to be here tomorrow. I think I'm going to pick up a nice rubber strap for it.


----------



## kraeken (Dec 26, 2008)

Andriver, I hope you don't mind, but I photoshopped one of your pics to see what it may look like as an actual dive watch. I remember reading in another thread somewhere grumblings about numbers instead of dots. I tried to change the depth rating as well.  I'm a landscape photographer so this type of editing isn't my forte...

I think I like the numbers better.


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

kraeken said:


> Andriver, I hope you don't mind, but I photoshopped one of your pics to see what it may look like as an actual dive watch. I remember reading in another thread somewhere grumblings about numbers instead of dots. I tried to change the depth rating as well.  I'm a landscape photographer so this type of editing isn't my forte...
> 
> I think I like the numbers better.


I like the look! :-!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

andriver said:


> Just got mine today. I am impressed with the ample size and how solid it feels. The only complaint is the hollow end links but for the price I can live with it. Well done Orient!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the lume *blue*?! If it is, that is sweet! Was considering the black dial version after seeing it yesterday in my fave watch store, but after seeing this... its _Indecision 2010_!!! :-s


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats! :-!


----------



## kraeken (Dec 26, 2008)

I got mine the other day. I really like this watch! I'm a little pissed though, the dial isn't quite lined up properly in the case. halfway between the 59 mark and the 12 mark is where it lines up. I should probably exchange it, but I may just bring it to my friend to see if he can adjust it. My only other criticism is that the lumed hands almost completely disappear on the dial when you're trying to read the watch at 4am. I must be getting old! I wish there was either a thicker border on the hands, or they were all black. There is still respectable lume after 6 hours though.

I put it on an NBR rubber strap for now, it looks great! If andriver doesn't mind I'll post some pics here. Otherwise I'll start my own thread.


----------



## andriver (Nov 3, 2009)

kraeken said:


> I got mine the other day. I really like this watch! I'm a little pissed though, the dial isn't quite lined up properly in the case. halfway between the 59 mark and the 12 mark is where it lines up. I should probably exchange it, but I may just bring it to my friend to see if he can adjust it. My only other criticism is that the lumed hands almost completely disappear on the dial when you're trying to read the watch at 4am. I must be getting old! I wish there was either a thicker border on the hands, or they were all black. There is still respectable lume after 6 hours though.
> 
> I put it on an NBR rubber strap for now, it looks great! If andriver doesn't mind I'll post some pics here. Otherwise I'll start my own thread.


No problem. Post away.


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

I like the dial and hands on this a lot. With a full lume dial I think solid glossy black hands would be awesome.

Why in the world did Orient not use a quick set day mechanism? Where did they even find these? I sure hope they aren't starting to make them. I mean they must have a few hundred 46943 calibers in closets and under couch cushions in the factory break room to put into this model. Maybe even pillage them from the 3 Star models. I haven't see nice pictures of the case, but I doubt the design would suffer from the inclusion of the day pusher. Besides, this never seemed to be a barrier in the past. 

Or better yet, just skip the day window. 

Sometimes I swear Orient is its own worst enemy.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

I've been enjoying the heck out of both of mine!










the lack of a quickset day is not really that big of a deal in the grand scheme of things but it does seem odd that they didn't use it. I suspect they took a hint from all the "I hate the extra pusher" comments that can be found collectively on the internet and just made a watch without it though you are right it would be fine with a pusher in this model.

I am going to swap a 7s36 into my black dial one just to see if it can be done easily and then it will have the quickset without the need for a pusher! ;-)


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Wow, I hadn't seen these before! Really nice!


----------



## trman (Jan 10, 2010)

Got a black one yesterday. Neat watch!


----------



## trman (Jan 10, 2010)

And here's a lume shot and one not on my wrist.


----------



## ajax 77 (Mar 1, 2010)

This is my first time seeing this watch also. It is sweet congrats.


----------



## AWRosey (May 23, 2010)

I ordered two of the lume dial Aviators (for myself and my son) and they arrived yesterday. As mentioned previously, one of the watches (my son's ;-)) has a bezel that doesn't line up with the dial by about 1/2 click. Other than that, the watch is fantastic. I love the way the watch wears on my wrist and have no problems with the bracelet. Solid end links would have been nice, but at this price point, the omission is understandable. The lack of the quick set day mechanism is my only negative, but this only means that this watch will earn a spot in my winder so that I don't have to fool with setting the day each time I wear it. I was going to also get one of the black dial versions, but my OCD couldn't handle the two different shades of lume (numerals & hands) that I have seen in some pics. I give this watch a 8.5/10 deducting points for the day setting hassle and for the QC surrounding the one misaligned dial/bezel. Overall, a very nice watch.

Just my $0.02,

Alan


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love the full lume dial, nice watch:-!

Peter


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

Still enjoying mine too!



















I took the bezel off my lume dial one this morning and "violated" the click tabs so it aligns better now too, curse of the once piece bezel!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I got mine yesterday and though I admit it is a lot of watch for the $... I don't think mine is a keeper... 
I just don't think it's for me, just the overall look with lume dial while on my wrist just doesn't do it for me. I should have bought the Green Bezel Mako Xl I went to the site for initially:-s
Plus bezel not lined up either, hollow end links (though it looks better on strap anyway), painful date set... also add to my leaning towards not keeping it.


----------



## L0ps (Jun 23, 2010)

That's a good looking watch, made my Orient purchase a harder choice though!o|


----------



## WatchFiend1 (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks Sweet! :-!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I returned mine and Props to Orient for a smooth and super fast return/refund process:-! I'll be getting the Mako XL with Green bezel, at 50% it's a sweet deal!


----------



## Stern (Apr 7, 2009)

OldeCrow said:


> Still enjoying mine too!


What strap is that?


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

honestly I don't remember where I got it from, I think it might have come on my trias cushion case but I don't know for sure... Rivited straps are not rare though...


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I Finally broke down and ordered one... Hope it's ok when it arrives with the bezel alignment issue I've been reading about.


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

MadMex said:


> I Finally broke down and ordered one... Hope it's ok when it arrives with the bezel alignment issue I've been reading about.


Mine came Monday. I ordered the full lume dial. I'll get it on Christmas, I haven't even seen it yet, though my wife assures me I'll like it. What color is the lume?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll let you know when it gets here... Do you really want me to ruin your holiday suprise?


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes, of course.

I just noticed your location. How's Dr. Ravoshol?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

He's off tinkering in the lab at the Tauron Centre for Science and Arts... Clueless as usual.


----------



## orientwatchusa (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. These photos are awesome and we're glad you're happy with your purchase!


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

This model is next on my wishlist. Looks beautiful!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

The lume is standard lume-green color on mine. (not blue like in the earlier picture) 

There does not appear to be any bezel alignment problems, all I need to see now is what kind of time it keeps...


----------



## radhaz (Dec 25, 2010)

I've just joined the board, since I have something to contribute.
I recently purchased an Orient Aviator, and here are my thoughts about my sample. 
I have a misaligned bezel, and the date doesn't sit in the window squarely.
That said, it is a pretty attractive watch. Large, with a great green face and standout black arabic numbers. The lume is pretty good too. The bracelet sized nicely as well, and is very comfortable.
For the price paid, it's a nice auto. I'm considering one of Orient's upper line now.


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

radhaz said:


> I've just joined the board, since I have something to contribute.
> I recently purchased an Orient Aviator, and here are my thoughts about my sample.
> I have a misaligned bezel, and the date doesn't sit in the window squarely.
> That said, it is a pretty attractive watch. Large, with a great green face and standout black arabic numbers. The lume is pretty good too. The bracelet sized nicely as well, and is very comfortable.
> For the price paid, it's a nice auto. I'm considering one of Orient's upper line now.


Just got mine for Christmas today. I got the full lume dial and leather strap. The strap is nice, thick and comfortable. It fits my 8 1/2" wrists, I can use the third hole.
The bezel is off about 1/5 of a second, but rotates smoothly. The day/date lines up nicely. The lume is, I agree, pretty good. Bright and long lasting. I'll give it a try as a movie watch.

Over all I'm pleased, another good one at a good price.:-!


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

After a full 24 hrs of owning the full lume dial, there is one serious design flaw. With the lume in the hands the same color as the dial, it can be difficult to read in some lighting. Worse, when the lume is dimly lit, like after a couple of hours, the time is impossible to read in the dark. I got up for a 4 am bathroom trip, and in the dark bathroom I could easily read the dial, but couldn't see the hands at all. I knew what time it was, and still couldn't read the time on the watch. For a "pilot" watch, having invisible hands is bad.
*Orient really needs to use full black hands or a different color lume on the hands.*

Not a deal breaker for me, but a serious flaw that should be addressed.:rodekaart:rodekaart


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't have a problem reading it at all. This is probably going to be my main watch for a while.


----------



## Tzimisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Overall I like the watch, and will wear it often. In fact I'm wearing it now. 

Most of the time I can read the watch fine, but I suggest this test: With the lume dimmed down, like after an hour or two, go into a fully dark room, and try to read the watch. Have your wife set the time randomly. My eyes aren't that bad, the watch is very difficult to read in the circumstance outlined. As nice as the watch is, and as I said I like it, this is a flaw that should be fixed. Solid black hands would greatly enhance readability, which is a basic design element for a pilot watch. Having a dark colored lume on the hands would be cool, but maybe a bit too much stylistically.


----------



## radhaz (Dec 25, 2010)

I agree, the hands are difficult to read. Maybe a black hands version would be an option?


----------

